# Anti-shatter



## Beau81 (Jun 27, 2008)

A friend told about this film that you can put on windows that keeps the glass from shattering when a window is smashed so a burglar still can't get in. 
He didn't know where you would purchase it or what to even call it so we could look it up on the net because he heard about from someone else too.

Anybody who had heard of it, knows what it is called, or has had a personal experience with it....PLEASE REPLY!


----------



## piecebypiece (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to slow someone down.  The last few times someone broke into my house they peeled the moldings that held the panes of glass in the frame out and just unlocked it.  But then again my windows are 40 year old single pane windows.


----------



## imported_BOBtheBUILDER (Jun 30, 2008)

Last _few _times?? Damn piecebypiece, sounds like a _few_ too many times for your house to broken into!


----------



## piecebypiece (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol, yeah.  Three times in 2006.  No problems since though.  But to the original poster, if you can't find that film you're looking for just use regular tint.  That should keep the window from shattering if it's broken.  The only thing I can think of in the way of security is burglar bars.


----------



## ghost (Jul 1, 2008)

buy those fireworks that have a string on both ends and when you pull them apart, they pop, tie 3 together at a time then string them across your entire window

the next time a burglar comes through it, they will get a full body blast of gunpowder, use multiple types of pulling fireworks and point the rest from the edges then put cactii under the window

then again there's always releasing the hounds


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

ghost:  sadly, spring guns are illegal...

I really can't expect any film to keep a thief out - something like tint can be ripped through instantly.

--Bushytails


----------



## skippy (Jul 1, 2008)

try this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_nTqt1Tja8[/ame]


----------

